# Peace with God - Peace OF God!



## default (Mar 27, 2005)

Matt 11:28-29 

Rom 5:1 mentions peace WITH God while Phil. 4:7 says Peace OF God. So the question is, are they different? YES! 

Peace with God, or peace in one's conscience, is a gift God gives to the sinner as soon as he comes to the cross. The peace OF God or peace in one's heart, is a blessing one receives through obedience to God's commandments. (see Isa 48:18). 

In Matthew 11:28-29 Christ brings this out further. First He will give rest to those that will COME to Him, and then of the rest which is found by those who FOLLOW (take His yoke) HIM. 

My prayer for all the saints, the Church, the Body of Christ, is that we will all find the Peace OF God! 

Blessings to you!

In Christ,
Lori


----------



## default (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you! Yes, it's been a long while... you actually remember me?


----------

